# Did the foreign banks cause the Irish mortgage problem?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Mar 2015)

*www.ssisi.ie*


*THE STATISTICAL AND SOCIAL INQUIRY SOCIETY OF IRELAND*


*Was the early food the late poison? Foreign banks and the retail credit market during Ireland's financial crisis*


*by Sarah Frost, Jean Goggin and Martin O'Brien (Central Bank of Ireland)*

to be delivered on

*Thursday, 5th March 2015 at 6:00 pm*

at the

*Royal Irish Academy, 19 Dawson Street, Dublin 2*


*The paper will be discussed by Rossa White (NTMA)*


----------

